# Sumador / Restador con GAL16v8



## pichicatero (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola... Mis dudas son todas. Bueno esque este circuito lo hice antes pero con 74LS83 un juego de compuertas AND, OR e Inversores y 74LS48 para decodificar a unos displays... Ahora tengo que hacer lo mismo pero con una GAL y estoy en 0...

Alguien sería tan amable de darme un tip o talvéz ayudarme a conocer mas sobre que puedo programarle. Uso el Wincupl y grabo con el programador SUPERPRO 280u


----------

